# Fedor used to be bigger like a ton of bricks



## dnc123morris (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't you think fedor used to be bigger and more solid. Look at this picture.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, he does look a bit bigger. 
But most important, look how scary that man looks compared to this smiling cuddly teddy bear below.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

He used to be big into weight-lifting but uses a different training regiment now. I don't believe size has been his issue (his own size, but he should have fought at 205). I think the sport continues to grow and evolve and he's now fighting people more technical than him, more conditioned than him, and more hungry than him.

Still a fan of the guy. Despite all the Internet craze, we all knew he is human just like everyone else. His MMA accomplishments are still very impressive.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Fedor on the right.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Not sure if being the size he was 5 or 6 years ago would have helped him. The extra, what looks like about 20lbs, would only have slowed him down and the result of the fight would have probably been similar.


----------



## jatin222 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah he used to be like a beast!!!!!


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Fedor's obviously pumped from lifting kettlebells in this pic

In 2006 against Coleman during his prime he looked almost identical to now


----------

